# Wie signiere ich mein Applet richtig?



## Quasar (9. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit den Rechten meines Applets im Browser. Es ist ein kleines Statistik tool was dem Benutzer ermöglichen soll ein Profilbild von seiner Festplatte zu wählen und hochzuladen. Ich weiß es ist unnötig, aber mittlerweile wurmt mich diese ganze Geschichte mit dem signieren. Ich habe mich durch eine Menge Tutorials gekämpft Habe es sogar geschafft meine jar-Datei zu signieren. Leider hat es nichts gebracht. Zum wählen des Bildes nutze ich die JFileChooser Komponente. Nun mein Hilferuf. 
Was muss ich machen damit das geht? Wenn nötig lass ich mir mein Key auch zertifizieren. Nur wo? Und  was muss ich dann genau machen, sodass der User einfach nur das Applet aufruft ohne irgendwelche keys in seinem keystore verifizieren zu müssen :autsch:? Ich bin Ratlos. 

Gruß


----------



## Guest2 (10. Sep 2010)

Moin,

dafür solltest Du dein Applet nicht signieren. Besser ist es, den FileOpenService zu nutzen. Dann muss Dein Applet nicht signiert sein, Du brauchst kein Zertifikat und der Nutzer muss keine Angst vor Deinem Applet haben, da das Applet eben nur Zugriff auf genau diese eine Datei bekommt.

Siehe z.B. hier (incl. Beispiel Applet).

Gruß,
Fancy


----------



## Quasar (10. Sep 2010)

Vielen vielen Dank!


----------



## Quasar (11. Sep 2010)

Für jeden der die selben anfänglichen Probleme hat. 
So habe ich es jetzt zum Laufen gebracht!
Ich habe die Jar Datei signiert. Dabei müssen die keys nicht zertifiziert sein. Es reicht sie mit dem -selfcert flag zu generieren.  

Wie generiere ich selbst zertifizierte keys -> SSL mit Tomcat (mit JSSE) (-validity noch mit einbauen und in Tagen angeben, sonst nur 90 Tage gültig) 
Wie signiere ich die jar Datei -> Sign the JAR File (The Java™ Tutorials > Security Features in Java SE > Exchanging Files) (Namen und Passwörter sind hier natürlich aus dem ersten Beispiel zu nehmen :rtfm: )

Das eigentlich Problem war allerdings die JFileChooser Komponente. Nicht nur das das Dialogfenster unterirdisch hässlich ist, es macht auch nur Probleme. Jedenfalls für einen Frischling wie mich. 
Die Lösung war statt des JFileChoosers den *FileDialog* zu benutzen! 
Es öffnet sich ein Dialogfenster so wie man es gewohnt ist. Sogar im Browser. 
Einziger Nachteil. Die Filter funktionieren nicht gut. Ist aber verglichen mit den Problemen die der JFileChooser bringt halb so wild. Die Extensions kann man danach noch kontrollieren und entsprechend reagieren. 

Gruß


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Sep 2010)

Zum Signieren gibts bereits einen FAQ-Beitrag...


----------



## Atze (11. Sep 2010)

aber ich finds gut, dass er seine lösung vollständig für die allgemeinheit verewigt hat!!!


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Sep 2010)

Das schon, ich wollte auch nur anregen, ab und an mal zu einem Problem die FAQs zu konsultieren.


----------

